# Which Is Best Bank in Lisbon?



## PaulLisbon (Feb 9, 2016)

We are coming to live in Lisbon later this month and will need to open a bank account. We have had a Santander account in Spain and been satisfied (although there is no English on their website). I have heard good things about Santander in Portugal but also that other banks such as Millenium (and their online Activobank) are very good, particularly with English-speaking staff, which can be helpful when discussing banking matters.

It always pays to do some research so I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for banks in terms of service, ease-of-use, reliability, etc. Any advice much appreciated. Paul


----------



## Brazitalian (Nov 1, 2015)

We have an account with Millennium in Cascais. Website is both in Portuguese-English and so far all the different staff we have talked to, spoke very good English. We are very pleased with their services and competitive fees.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

*Banks*

I too have an account with Millennium

I have had no problems. Staff have been very helpful, website is good ( both English and Portuguese) and the mobile app is also well designed


----------



## PaulLisbon (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for these replies. Interestingly, we have now had at least 6 people strongly recommending Millenium, so we may well follow suit despite being Santander customers for many years. Cheers!


----------

